# Dec. 20th Storm in MA / NH



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

We got buried again with about a foot of snow. This snow was light and fluffy, a whole lot easier than the Nor'easter last Sunday.

Out by 5:30 AM and back for the night at 11:00 PM. Then again this morning for about 4 hours.

Here are a bunch of pics.

Early morning pics...


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

First plowing on this plaza, 8:15 AM...


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Residentials around my neighborhood.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hotels need the Boss V Plows! Saves a lot of time. Fluffy snow is the best!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

More residentials...


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Night time pics...


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Random Pics*

Pics of anything.............


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

grandview;464270 said:


> Hotels need the Boss V Plows! Saves a lot of time. Fluffy snow is the best!


Your 100% right!!! I've told the other guys that too. I don't know anyone around my area close by that has a V plow. Every once in a while i see someone with a V plow. Everybody has straight blade Fishers. I've seen 1 Boss. Those are condos actually.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great pics man . do always work alone ? what happened to your lights under your bumper


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. How much did you get last week? Keep them coming


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Awesome pics, all that snow makes me so jealous


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome pics! You got alot of snow, do you ever have to salt?


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah we got about 8 inches up here in salem was out for about 2 days trying to clean up.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like some great fun! Can't wait till I get to plow next year.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

mike psd;464306 said:


> great pics man . do always work alone ? what happened to your lights under your bumper


Yeah i'm alone most of the time. Sometimes i have a helper with me to do shoveling and sometimes there is another truck plowing at the condo places at the same time as me. I have lights there but they are folded up because i back into snow bank alot. I fold them back down after.


deere615;464391 said:


> Awesome pics! You got alot of snow, do you ever have to salt?


We got so much snow its making people sick ( those that aren't in the snow business that is). Yes i have to salt and sand sometimes. The landscaper that i work with on the commercial lots has a sander on his F-350 dump truck that he uses to do the large parking lots.


Muirs Landscape;464442 said:


> yeah we got about 8 inches up here in salem was out for about 2 days trying to clean up.


Im still doing plowing and snow removal and everything in between. Its been non-stop busy but i take every minute of it because the winter could be worse with no snow and "global warming" LOL. We got around the same amount. I measured 8 inches in the early afternoon on a driveway but i think we got closer to 10 inches - foot once everything was said and done before it starts to pack down.


Lawn Enforcer;464692 said:


> Looks like some great fun! Can't wait till I get to plow next year.


I enjoy every minute of usually.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

The next time it snows up there an its rain down here. Ill come up there an show you what a V blade can do, an you will be hooked.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;465508 said:


> The next time it snows up there an its rain down here.  Ill come up there an show you what a V blade can do, an you will be hooked.


You know i will, but i'm amazed how unpopular they are around here. Yesterday we were out doing some more plowing because the roofs were being cleaned off and i mentioned to the the boss of all the trucks that we desperately need a V blade and he said YES i know the next truck is going to have one.

I've only seen 1 guy with a Fisher V and that was at the dealer and his plow wasn't even working.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Your lucky with all that snow! Is there any in the forcast for Christmas day at all. Were getting hit hard but its all rain and 60 degrees here.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Its been crazy for everyone around here who is doing snow work. Alot of snow removal and roof raking has been happening the last few days. Every parking lot is getting its snow hauled out. Raining now and in the 40's. We are is a warm spell right now so it won't be to cold until next weekend and the following week.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

looking good. Hopefully we will get some snow sometime soon. It seems to be getting a little too warm for my liking.


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv (Dec 3, 2007)

looking good TLC, me and my partner have been out cleaning up the next after every storm we have had, this has truely been a great Massachusetts winter enjoy the holidays


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

TurbDies2500;466246 said:


> looking good. Hopefully we will get some snow sometime soon. It seems to be getting a little too warm for my liking.


Thanks, This wamer weather gives us sometime to tune and clean equipement, spend time with family. It will get colder next week i think.


OakhillsSnowdiv;466383 said:


> looking good TLC, me and my partner have been out cleaning up the next after every storm we have had, this has truely been a great
> Massachusetts winter enjoy the holidays


Thanks,
There has been alot of snow pile removal and hauling going on around here lately. Most places have run out of room so fast to stack the snow.


----------

